# Name the tune & the band



## Jazzey

1980s

"Don't think sorry's easily said
Don't try turning tables instead
....
That's how it goes because part of me knows what you're thinking
...
Don't cry, I ain't changing my mind.
So find another fool like before...

...I can read your mind...

..I am the maker of rules
Dealing with fools
I can cheat you blind.."


----------



## Daniel

Is it cheating if we look it up?


----------



## Jazzey

I know you're addicted to  your research - go for it! .  And I'm timing you....


----------



## Daniel

YouTube - Eye In The Sky


----------



## Jazzey

...all righty, three seconds  YouTube - Alan Parsons Project-Eye In The Sky


----------



## Daniel

Name the song or singer/band or anything:



> What do you do with the pieces of a broken heart?
> and how can a man like me remain in the light?
> and if life is really as short as they say
> then why is the night so long?
> and then the sun went down
> and he sang for me this song:


One way to find the answer:  

psychlinks.ca - Google Search

Second hint:

psychlinks.ca lyrics songs - Google Search


----------



## Jazzey

....
you saw me standing by the wall, corner of a main street
and the light are flashing on your windowsill
all alone ain't much fun so you're looking for the thrill...

...don't say a prayer for me now, 
Save it 'til the morning after

...


----------



## NicNak

:search:


----------



## Jazzey

Daniel said:


> Name the song or singer/band or anything:
> 
> One way to find the answer:
> 
> psychlinks.ca - Google Search
> 
> Second hint:
> 
> psychlinks.ca lyrics songs - Google Search



Kiss - reason to live...although you were far more generous with your clues!


----------



## Daniel

Answer to mine (which wasn't a fair question since it isn't a popular song, I guess):

YouTube - M. Ward Chinese Translation

Amazon.com: Chinese Translation: MP3 Downloads: M. Ward


----------



## NicNak

Jazzey said:


> ....
> you saw me standing by the wall, corner of a main street
> and the light are flashing on your windowsill
> all alone ain't much fun so you're looking for the thrill...



YouTube - Duran Duran - Save a Prayer


----------



## Jazzey

:flowers:! 

"...So true, funny how it seems
always in time but never in mind for dreams
head over heals when toe to toe
this is the sound of my soul....

but now I've come back again
why do I find it hard to write the next line
I want the truth to be said
I know this much is true
I know this much is true


----------



## Daniel

Something for the older MTV viewers:



> So tired that I couldn't even sleep
> So many secrets I couldn't keep
> Promised myself I wouldn't weep
> One more promise I couldn't keep


----------



## NicNak

> One man caught on a barbed wire fence
> One man he resist
> One man washed on an empty beach.
> One man betrayed with a kiss



..


----------



## Daniel

"True" by Spandau Ballet.  

YouTube - spandau ballet true

(to Jazzey)


----------



## Daniel

NN,

U2 is too old school 

YouTube - Rare U2 Pride In The Name Of Love Live 1984


----------



## NicNak

True by Spandau Ballet

and Runaway Train...forgot who sang it...........:fool:  soul....soemthing?


----------



## NicNak

Haa haa, I faught and finally looked it up.

Runaway train by soul asylum


----------



## NicNak

"The time has come
To say fairs fair
To pay the rent
To pay our share
The time has come
A facts a fact
It belongs to them
Lets give it back"


----------



## Daniel

YouTube - Beds Are Burning by Midnight Oil (AUS) 1987

Cheating is so boring    Don't you have any emo lyrics I know?


----------



## NicNak

I will try to find some :teehee: Daniel


----------



## Daniel

This is an easy one:



> I find it hard to tell you
> I find it hard to take
> When people run in circles
> It's a very, very


----------



## NicNak

Daniel said:


> This is an easy one:



Mad World, originally done by Tears for Fears.

I didn't cheat


----------



## NicNak

Here is one for you Daniel.

"Way down yonder where the dolphins play, 
Where you dive and splash all day, 
Waves roll in and the waves roll out. 
See the water squirting out of your spout. "

It's not Elmo, but ...


----------



## Daniel

Good for you, NN.     _

Don Pablo, tell her what she's won!_


----------



## NicNak

Daniel said:


> Cheating is so boring    Don't you have any emo lyrics I know?



:rofl:

I thought you said Elmo!  :lol:

Just now I see it is Emo!  :teehee:


----------



## Daniel

YouTube - Baby Beluga Beluga Beluga again and again

Yes, NN


----------



## NicNak

> Way down yonder where the dolphins play,
> Where you dive and splash all day,
> Waves roll in and the waves roll out.
> See the water squirting out of your spout.



this one is Baby Beluga by Raffi.  I thought it was close to Elmo.....now I see you mean Emo :teehee:


----------



## Jazzey

...Yikes - you're both really fast...


----------



## NicNak

"There was a man come from the moon, 
from the moon,
from the moon 
There was a man come from the moon, 
and his name was....."


----------



## Daniel

Do you have any more baby music, NN?  

Seriously, I am going to go work on something else now, but it's been fun so far.


----------



## Jazzey

Ok - oldie



> A dream is a wish your heart makes
> when you?re fast asleep.
> In dreams you will lose your heartache,
> whatever you wish for you keep.
> Have faith in your dreams and someday, someday,
> your rainbow will come smiling through.
> No matter how your heart is grieving,
> if you keep on believing
> the dream that you wish will come true.
> Oh, no matter how your heart is grieving,


----------



## NicNak

:teehee:  I got stuck on the Emo, seeming to be like Elmo :blush:

Here is a "punk rock" one for Daniel.  Not a childrens song now   You can answer it too Jazzey.  I just remember Daniel calling for Punk music

"We went to the Phillie Pizza Company
And ordered some hot tea
The waitress said "Well no
We only have it iced"
So we jumped up on the table
And shouted "anarchy"
And someone played a Beach Boys song
On the jukebox
It was "California Dreamin'"
So we started screamin'
"On such a winter's day"  "


----------



## Daniel

Dead Milkmen-Punkrock Girl
YouTube - Dead Milkmen - Punk rock girl with lyrics


----------



## NicNak

Hillary Duff


----------



## NicNak

Daniel said:


> YouTube - Dead Milkmen - Punk rock girl with lyrics



I love this song cause it is so rediculous :teehee:


----------



## Jazzey

NN - Hilary Duff remade it - Bette Midler was the original 

All right - now that you've both made me feel inadequate about my typing / research skills, I must go....


----------



## Daniel

Poor Jazzey.  I guess you don't have the Google toolbar installed


----------



## NicNak

Awww, that isn't good Jazzey.  You did really good


----------



## Jazzey

...I don't dare admit anything now!


----------



## Jazzey

.."thanks for the memories" of old tunes  - get it?  YouTube - Bob Hope - Thanks For The Memories


----------



## NicNak

Yep 

It was fun Jazzey :kiss2:  Thanks Jazzey and Daniel


----------



## amastie

No idea about the lyrics but the fun is catching


----------



## Jazzey

Yes...I am feeling brave tonight! 

She will listen to me
When I want to speak
About the world we live in
And life in general
Though my views may be wrong
They may even be perverted
She'll hear me out
And won't easily be converted


----------



## Daniel

Depeche Mode Lyrics - Somebody

And, yes, you were being brave


----------



## Jazzey

> And, yes, you were being brave



...Do I sense some 'snarkiness'?


----------



## Daniel

An easy one:



> I'm not trying to give my life meaning
> by demeaning you
> and I would like to state for the record
> I did everything that I could do
> I'm not saying  that I'm a saint
> I just don't want to live that way
> no, I will never be a saint
> but I will always say
> 
> squint your eyes and look closer
> I'm not between you and your ambition
> I am a poster girl with no poster


----------



## Daniel

Jazzey said:


> ...Do I sense some 'snarkiness'?



Yes, I did, but I didn't want to believe it :funny:


----------



## Jazzey

As for your post -Annie Difranco...give me a private moment with my google bar, and I'll tell you the song!


----------



## Daniel

(Jeopardy music playing)


----------



## NicNak

I cheated, so I know it,  but I don't want to ruin the guess for someone else :blush:



> Makes me say,"oh my lord thank you for blessing me
> With a mind to rhyme and two hyped feet"
> It feels good
> When you know you're sown
> A superdope homeboy from the Oaktown
> And I'm known as such
> And this is a beat-uh!



:teehee:


----------



## Jazzey

...Where have you been NN?!...I was waiting for you...the google bar is not helping me! :blush:


----------



## NicNak

Alana Davis - 32 flavours.


----------



## Daniel

You only get partial credit, NN, regarding "32 Flavors":



> previously recorded by Ani DiFranco.
> 
> Alana Davis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Half a brownie


----------



## Jazzey

...we'll split the wares NN!   BTW - nice song.


----------



## NicNak

Jazzey said:


> ...we'll split the wares NN!   BTW - nice song.



For sure Jazzey 




> Makes me say,"oh my lord thank you for blessing me
> With a mind to rhyme and two hyped feet"
> It feels good
> When you know you're sown
> A superdope homeboy from the Oaktown
> And I'm known as such
> And this is a beat-uh!



:teehee:  :blush:


----------



## Daniel

You Can't Touch This by Mc Hammer 

(I knew it was Mc Hammer  before Googling.)


----------



## NicNak

I wanted to post a few lyrics of I'm afraid of Americans, by David Bowie and Trent Reznor, but there are not many lyrics that don't give it straight away.

:teehee:  Just for you Daniel :rofl:


----------



## Jazzey

MC Hammer  - Can't touch this!


----------



## Jazzey

Down in the street there is violence 
And a lots of work to be done 
No place to hang out our washing 
And I can't blame all on the sun, oh no 

And yes, it's another oldie! (I make no apologies here! )


----------



## NicNak

Daniel said:


> You Can't Touch This by Mc Hammer
> 
> (I knew it was Mc Hammer  before Googling.)





Jazzey said:


> MC Hammer  - Can't touch this!





:yahoo:


----------



## NicNak

Jazzey said:


> Down in the street there is violence
> And a lots of work to be done
> No place to hang out our washing
> And I can't blame all on the sun, oh no
> 
> And yes, it's another oldie! (I make no apologies here! )



Oh my!!!!! One of my favorites when I was little


Eddie Grant.  Electric Avenue.


Love Joanna give me hope too!


----------



## Jazzey

...All right you, no references to how young you were !   :hug:

But you're absolutely right! - brownie points for you this time.


----------



## NicNak

Thanks Jazzey  :hug:




> Traveling in a fried-out combie
> On a hippie trail, head full of zombie
> I met a strange lady, she made me nervous
> She took me in and gave me breakfast
> And she said,


----------



## Daniel

Down Under by Men at Work


----------



## Jazzey

Men At Work ? Land Down Under Lyrics


----------



## NicNak

Daniel said:


> Down Under by Men at Work



another one of my favorites when I was a kid



> I should laugh, but I cry
> Because your love has passed me by
> You took me by surprise
> You didn't realize that I was waiting



this is an oldish one, and I like this one too.  My aunt and uncle are ex hippy's :rofl:


----------



## Jazzey

Darnit....still typing too slowly!


----------



## Jazzey

There seemed no way to make up
cos it seemed your mind was set
And the way you looked it told me
Its a look I know Ill never forget


----------



## Jazzey

to NN - ABBA should I laugh or cry?


----------



## Daniel

Do you remember by Phil Collins


----------



## Daniel

An easy one:



> Cause I am barely breathing
> And I can't find the air
> I don't know who I'm kidding
> Imagining you care
> And I could stand here waiting
> A fool for another day
> But I don't suppose it's worth the price, worth the price
> The price that I would pay
> But I'm thinking it over anyway


----------



## Jazzey

:rock: bravo!


----------



## Jazzey

Duncan Sheik - Barely breathing Lyrics


----------



## NicNak

Jazzey said:


> There seemed no way to make up
> cos it seemed your mind was set
> And the way you looked it told me
> Its a look I know Ill never forget



Mr Phil Collins, Do you remember.

Another great artist!


----------



## Daniel

Yes, Jazzey. :congrats:


----------



## Jazzey

...I guess the google bar does come in handy! :blush:


----------



## Daniel

BTW, Jazzey, do you use the right-click Google-search feature?



> *Right-Click Functionality*
> Another way to search the Internet for text appearing on the current page you're viewing is to highlight that text, right-click your mouse and select "Google Search" from the pop-up menu.
> 
> 
> Google Toolbar Features



That's what I use.


----------



## Jazzey

'm lucky I'm in love with my best friend
Lucky to have been where I have been
Lucky to be coming home again
I'm lucky we're in love in every way
Lucky to have stayed where we have stayed
Lucky to be coming home someday


----------



## Jazzey

> BTW, Jazzey, do you use the right-click Google-search feature?



I have a new Apple...no right clicking...  I'm not used to it yet.  It's a mouse that's integrated.  Just the scroll and the clicking in general


----------



## Daniel

Lucky by Jason Mraz & Colbie Caillat


----------



## Daniel

Jazzey said:


> Just the...clicking in general



Sounds like a medical problem


----------



## Jazzey

...yes, well it might just become that!


----------



## Jazzey

> Lucky by Jason Mraz & Colbie Caillat



:flowers:


----------



## Daniel

BTW:

How to Right-Click in Mac OS X | Macinstruct


----------



## Daniel

One for the Google:



> And so you're back from outer space
> I just walked in to find you here, with that sad look upon your face
> ...


----------



## Jazzey

Gloria Gaynor I will survive!  (love that song!)


----------



## Daniel

And you win......a NEW CAR!!!!!


----------



## Jazzey

...timely!


----------



## Jazzey

Keep your head up, movin' on
Hold your head up, movin' on
Keep your head up, movin' on
Hold your head up, movin' on
Keep your head up, movin' on
Movin' on!


----------



## Daniel

Movin' On  by Collie Buddz


----------



## Jazzey

...Nope!  (boy does that feel good!  )  (think 80s)


----------



## Daniel

Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This) - Eurythmics

I did have a bad feeling about the other one when I saw the video at YouTube


----------



## Jazzey

:flowers:  And a trip to Europe for you! 



> I did have a bad feeling about the other one when I saw the video at YouTube


...Now I have to go and check it out!   Yeah, "No".


----------



## NicNak

One of my favorite singers, both of them actually.....



> I sat there alone upon the ferris wheel
> A pastel colored carriage in the air
> I thought youd leave me dangling for a little while
> A silly twist upon a childish dare
> 
> Below I saw you whispering to another man
> Who held the lever that could bring me down
> Hed stop the world from turning at your command
> Its always something cruel that laughter drowns


----------



## Daniel

THE COMEDIANS by ROY ORBISON


----------



## Daniel

Another easy one:



> Tumble outta bed
> And stumble to the kitchen
> Pour myself a cup of  ambition
> And yawn, and stretch, and try to come to life
> Jump in the  shower
> And the blood starts pumping
> Out on the streets
> The traffic  starts jumping
> with folks like me on the job from 9 to 5


For the answer:
YouTube


----------



## Jazzey

Dolly Parton 9 to 5?  Daniel...is that you?


----------



## Daniel

:congrats:

No, it's not me.....country music, that is.  I visted the Paris Hilton website and things have been downhill since then


----------



## Jazzey

:lol: "that'll teach 'ya"


----------



## NicNak

Daniel said:


> I visted the Paris Hilton website and things have been downhill since then




Hope you didn't get the Paris Hilton virus while you were there :yikes3:



Paris Hilton infects thousands - Psychlinks Psychology Self-Help  & Mental Health Support Forum


----------



## Daniel

I know,  NN   I wouldn't actually go to her site....except maybe the site for the hotels


----------



## NicNak

:teehee:


----------



## amastie

Daniel said:


> Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This) - Eurythmics
> YouTube


The very first title, the first *words* that I've recognized so far in this entire thread!  Obviously, I must have been born 30 years before any of you.  Since a child, I always followed the music and films of the 40's and 50's - my parents' generation.

Another example is that yesterday I noticed in the news that a very brief artilce in the newspaper mentioned that Van Johnson died very recently.  He was the biggest star of the time very many years ago and now he rates only a few words.  I miss the stars and the music of that generation, when romance had an ruled the airwaves.

Only some more modern songs/lyrics really appeal to me.  The Eurythmics were/are a great example   As for the rest, I have to leave this thread to others much more informed :thinking:


----------

